# udev upgrade gone wrong :( (SOLVED)

## Serinox

ok i'm running ~amd64 on everything on a vanilla 2.6.20.6 kernel and after a recent upgrade to udev i cant mount cds dvd or anything else that'll fit into the cd drive   :Mad:  so i checked make sure my dvd drive is being found 

```

dmesg | grep hdc

ide1: BM-DMA at 0x2008-0x200f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hdc: Slimtype DVDRW SOSW-833S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: hw_config=0000

hdc: hw_config=0000

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

```

and i noticed that udev has this nifty test program and all it does is this

```

udevtest /dev/hdc

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/05-udev-early.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-input.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/60-vmware.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/64-device-mapper.rules' as rules file

add_to_rules: link priority=50

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/75-cd-aliases-generator.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/95-udev-late.rules' as rules file

unable to open device '/dev/hdc'

```

does that no matter what i put there (cdrom dvd dvdrw cdrw)

so poking around on the forums i found this as a possible rule to fix it

```

BUS=="ide", KERNEL=="hdc", SYMLINK+="cdrom cdrw dvd dvdrw", GROUP="cdrom"

```

does nothing. 

and just because i tried it this is what happens when i try to mount it in the command line

```

mount /dev/cdrom 

mount: can't find /dev/hdc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab

```

and gnome give the error message 

"could not mount volume"

any ideas? get the feeling that its probably something simple but i  cant seem to find it. 

thanks in advance

            --Serinox

----------

## padoor

have you done etc-update and changed the udev config file to new one?

current udev makes about 60 or so rules.

otherwise it is time to run emerge -Du system

and etc-update after

----------

## Serinox

ran "etc-update" it said that it had nothing to do and closed.

and the problem started with a "emerge -Du system"   :Embarassed: 

though everything is up to date everything else works so far, just not the cd drive.

----------

## whig

Do as the error message says, put /dev/hdc in fstab. How did it go missing?

----------

## padoor

is it not more like udev did not find the cdrom to make /dev/cdrom???

there has to be some problem in hardware or cable something like that

it is worth re emerging udev of lower version and again back to newer version.

etc-update immediately after udev emerge again. it is supposed to ask you to do it every time emerge of udev

2 config files changes with that which we have to accept.

it is complaining /dev/hdc is not found --- er i think so

boot with cd and see if it is still recognised by the cd boot.

----------

## Serinox

heh there 3 os's on this computer and gentoo is the only one not letting me use the cd drive. so that rules out hardware problem. i'll see if i can find those config changes because it didnt ask me to update those.

----------

## padoor

by this time you would have seen /etc/fstab is present and the cdrom mount line is still there.

check if /dev/hdc is present in /dev

run a udevstart and see if the /dev/hdc is there

if not you have to boot with cd and chroot as new install mounting /dev and proc  then

# grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

still i feel your problem is with udev update

try with lower version and then update

udev rules changes with every versions and it has to ask for etc-update

i am sure this is nothing serious

----------

## Serinox

ok /dev/hdc is there and i tried going to an older version and then updating still didnt ask about the config files, so removed udev checked to make sure that the config files were gone and then re-installed it, still no go on the cd mounting

----------

## padoor

mmmm  did you have a config protect=.* like line in make.conf or elsewhere

error message does not correspond to real trouble.

anyways check fstab and mtab for cdrom line.

probably we will have to do a emerge -e udev if we cant find any other fault.

wait for some better answers also

----------

## whig

How about

```
mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
```

----------

## Serinox

 *whig wrote:*   

> How about
> 
> ```
> mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
> ```
> ...

 

hmm, when i run that (after changing /mnt/cdrom to /iso1 so that it dosent give error about mount points not existing) it does indeed mount however thats not as convenient as udev automounting it for me   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: 

ok i went throught and made sure that all the config files are up to date. however still no automounting.  :Sad: 

----------

## padoor

if fstab says automount only then the auto mount works else manual mount only

the error is something else

edit:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-556741-highlight-.html

see if this has some thing to do with your krnel too

----------

## Serinox

ok i know its not a kernel problem because it can be mounted manually. and isnt udev supposed to put the fstab entries in for hardware automatically?

----------

## Serinox

ok so i've got a temporary fix to allow it to mount but i dont think it'll let me burn stuff 

this is in fstab

```
/dev/cdrom       /media/hdc      auto         ro,users 0 0
```

does anybody have a more complete fstab entry for aa dvd-rw that'll allow burning dvds and cds?

----------

## tarpman

fstab has nothing to do with burning whatsoever.  You can't burn to a mounted disc anyway.

----------

## Serinox

ok but there need to be a fstab entry to allow it to mount the device right?

EDIT: also ran a emerge -e udev still no affect in automounting and i also discovered that it wont mount the ntfs partition on my usb drive but the ext3 partition mounts fine.

----------

## Serinox

ok well i got everything fixed with a complete and udder re-install of gentoo (even nautilus samba browsing) so i guess the nuke and start over method worked here.

----------

